# Eaw



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

I installed European Air War flight sim. When I click on the "play" button, I get the followiing message: D:\eaw.exe is not a valid Win32 application. Can anyone help me with this? 
Windows 7 is my OS. Thanx!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Windows 7 retail or RC? 64 or 32 bit?


----------



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Retail; 32-bit. BTW, I encountered the same problem when 
I had VISTA. Was hoping the new OS would fix this. Obviously, it didn't. Thanx for replying to my thread.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The game probably does not work with Windows 7. That error usually indicates a corrupt registry and or failing hard drive.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The game was built back in 1998 and unfortunatly the game was built with 8-bit graphics. Since the release of the 6 series of Nvidia the drivers no longer contain 8-bit code so if you do get the game to launch EAW will throw a 7217 error at you.
Try downloading the latest patch 1.28v (42mb)

Edit:
Reading more into this interesting site there are people trying to re-write the graphics code to 16-bit meaning it can be played on any system that has the latest graphics card.
http://eaw.wikispaces.com/EAW+7217+error+explained+and+solutions

Edit again:
Found some fixes i belive.
ERROR 7217
This file provides the a fix for running EAW after error 7217. For a new user who is not 'PC technically minded' or who does not feel ready to work with Online Air Wars (OAW).
Created by Jelly - Sydbod.
(File size 688 KB).
http://www.sandbaggereaw.com/EAWKeyFiles/E-12E7217V3.zip
This file provides a fix for running EAW after error 7217. For a user who is 'PC technically minded' or who does run Online Air Wars (OAW).
Created by Jelly.
(File size 8.4 Meg).
http://www.sandbaggereaw.com/EAWKeyFiles/JIMMSN7217.zip


----------



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanx for looking at my Thread, Aus. Unfortunately, I am unable to bring up the websites you posted for me. I just get a blank page, even for the patch.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

What version of 7 you have, basic, home premium, pro, ultimate? If you have pro or above you can get winxp mode, maybe it will work in there. Also what is your cpu?


----------



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have Premium. What's a CPU? I have AMD Athlon X2 4050e processor; NVIDIA 9500; 320 GB Hard Drive; 5 GB Memory.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hmm the links arn't working for me now either.
Well ive managed to find a new link for the patch
http://www.sandbaggeruk.com/EAWindex.html

The download rate is a little slow but at least it works. As for the fixes ive yet to come across another site that hosts the files.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

The game is not compatible with a 64-bit OS, which is what you have.


----------



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a 32 -bit system, thank you.


----------



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Aus! Well, I successfully downloaded the patch. I just wish I could play the game! Lol! Thanx again.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Then if you have a 32-bit OS you have about 2.5 GB of ram that isn't even being used, as you have 5 GB and a 32-bit OS will only address about 3.2 GB of ram.


----------

